# Pounds and the LARC LX's



## Bunker Bill (Nov 17, 2010)

Allways wanted to have a look around this place,and found time recently 

I remember it well as a child with all the old Subs, Tanks and other assorted Ships and Armour that could be seen as you drive past, and that got scrapped and cut up there.

I believe the owner has gone bancrupt now and the place is quite bare.

The 2 LARKs which have stood alone for a long time now, and have had many visits from peeps on here.

There are several post on here so this is just a update.

There was one small Vessel that was in the process of being scrapped, and a Large ship which seems to have been abandoned.

It did look like someone was living in a Mobile home and Caravan near this so didn't venture on it.

There are a lot of derelict buildings which we didn't have time to go in as it was geting dark, so another visit will be planed later.

Sorry about the quality of the pic's , the new camera was set all wrong.


----------



## recrudesce (Nov 17, 2010)

you went further in than i did !

i just looked at the LARC's

[ame=http://www.derelictplaces.co.uk/main/showthread.php?t=16728]My thread of the LARCs[/ame]

i wanna go back and have a nosey around the yard, plus those boats.


----------



## Bunker Bill (Nov 17, 2010)

recrudesce said:


> you went further in than i did !
> 
> i just looked at the LARC's
> 
> ...





Look out for the people living on site, ( Dogs ) around the corner of the building, to the side of the big Ship 

Some people are still working there by the looks of it.

Lots to see in there but ran out of time. we went through the motorway tunnel


----------



## Caveman (Nov 17, 2010)

Bunker Bill said:


> I'm pretty sure that this is a 4.5" MkIV turret, typical of Leander class frigates and Shire class destroyers. I trained in one of these while on a gunnery course at HMS Excellent back in the '70s. There was one of these turrets on Whale Island on the North West coast but i'm not sure if it's still there or not.
> 
> We also did live firing at Eastney Barracks along the shoreline. We fired the 4.5", 40mm Bofors, 20mm Oerlikon, and numerous small arms...great fun. If you have a look on google maps you can see where the gun emplacements were and it may well be that the Mk IV turret came from here.
> 
> Good thing that there were not any live rounds up the spout when a Hawker Hunter flew back and forth along the shoreline for our benefit...it would have been in the drink shortly afterwards...


----------



## Foxylady (Nov 17, 2010)

Great to see an update of the site and more views of the Larcs. Some interesting stuff still there by the look of it, even though a bit depleted.
Loving the skeleton hulk...natural decay at it's finest!


----------



## Pathfinder Jack (Nov 18, 2010)

Hi all,


Great pictures and the big ship being cut up is the LAST L.S.T. IN THE WORLD H M S Stalker, which was built in 1944. Now resting at Pounds Yard in Portsmouth is facing the gas axe. An LST = Landing Ship Tank and were built for D-Day to deliver Tanks on to the beaches.

Money required to save the last one of these great ships is £500,000 (half a Cruise missile) but to late now as she is being cut up. Many of us have tried to save it but the cost are just to big.


----------



## recrudesce (Nov 18, 2010)

did i hear they deliberately sabotaged it with a bulldozer to prevent it being rescued ?

or something ?


----------



## Pathfinder Jack (Nov 18, 2010)

recrudesce said:


> did i hear they deliberately sabotaged it with a bulldozer to prevent it being rescued ?
> 
> or something ?



I haven't heard that but I do know it is/was full of asbestos.


----------



## Bunker Bill (Nov 18, 2010)

recrudesce said:


> did i hear they deliberately sabotaged it with a bulldozer to prevent it being rescued ?
> 
> or something ?



I think you'll find it was this one , HMS Handy

Hms Handy, a gunboat built in the late 1800's, more info here: http://www.nationalhistoricships.org...ion=ship&id=16

"today 20th May Harry Pounds scrapyard foiled a rescue attempt by running a bulldozer through HMS Handy destroying a 130 year old historic ship. A wanton and spiteful act of vandalism which is a disgrace to firm that made its money from the Royal Navy." - http://royal-navy.org/Forum/index.php?topic=306.msg606

From this previos post, from May 08, some great pic's, also interesting to see how its changed over the years.

[ame]http://www.derelictplaces.co.uk/main/showthread.php?t=5126[/ame]


----------



## X-DragonRiider-X (Nov 19, 2010)

Caravan or not; I would be on that ship!!

Dude this place looks F**king awesome! Where is it? was it HMS Handy? I think it is.


----------



## Bunker Bill (Nov 20, 2010)

X-DragonRiider-X said:


> Caravan or not; I would be on that ship!!
> 
> Dude this place looks F**king awesome! Where is it? was it HMS Handy? I think it is.





The Ship is named GALLE, it was formerly HMS Stalker,

Will be going back and on it soon ;-)

http://www.maritimesteamrestorationtrust.co.uk/projects/vessel_history.html


----------



## hydealfred (Nov 21, 2010)

Thanks for this update as I have often wondered what was left. Interesting to see the 4.5's are still there.

This is quite interesting regarding the tug Abbira - 

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/england/hampshire/8071034.stm


----------



## Bunker Bill (Nov 21, 2010)

Blimey, just looked into that, tug Abbira drug smuggling, did go on the decks and looked through the windows.
They have stripped out all the fittings and furniture, and have started to cut it up, the mast is off and some of the railings.
Some of the hatches are open but the doors have only been bolted up with stainless steel bolts and locknuts .

Apart from that there are a few pic's on the net but not a lot of history.


----------



## Caveman (Dec 11, 2010)

Shame that the pics have all been deleted now...


----------



## Bunker Bill (Dec 15, 2010)

I dont know what happened to the pic's, photobucket has been a bit of a problem and slow lately for me, so I have re- loaded them again


----------

